# Reflections



## PiP (Sep 3, 2016)

[h=1]Palácio de Mateus[/h]


----------



## SilverMoon (Sep 3, 2016)

Absolutely stunning! Did you take the shots? Nevertheless, you certainly have a great eye for such imagery. Though not a photographer, I'm a hound for Experimental Photography. And these works fit the bill!


----------



## PiP (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes, I did take these shots. We were with a coach party from the river cruise so it was difficult to take a 'snap' without lots of people standing in the way. The second picture gave me a clear shot before the masses arrived. The first was the restricted few and from a slightly different angle I was surprised how it affected the exposure.


----------



## RHPeat (Sep 4, 2016)

Carole

Some great shots. You could crop some off the left in bottom image with the curb corner. That is a vital part of the image by the way. The perspective draws the viewer into the scene while that corner in the foreground with the curb going to the right actually brings the viewer back to the bottom of the image through the reflection of the huge central tree (looks like a Cypress)  and then moves that eyes to the right and then pulled across the pond to be pulled back again to the building in the distance through that wonderful perspective on the left side of the image. A very powerful image. 

a poet/artist friend
RH Peat


----------



## PiP (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion, Ron is this better?


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 4, 2016)

Gorgeous view, and the reflections captured adds so much drama...


----------



## SilverMoon (Sep 4, 2016)

Carole, pleaaase, tell me you do this for a living! I forgot to mention how taken back I was with the clarity.




> Originally Posted by* RHPeat     *
> 
> Some great shots. You could crop some off the left in bottom image with the curb corner. That is a vital part of the image by the way. The perspective draws the viewer into the scene while that corner in the foreground with the curb going to the right actually brings the viewer back to the bottom of the image through the reflection of the huge central tree (looks like a Cypress)  and then moves that eyes to the right and then pulled across the pond to be pulled back again to the building in the distance through that wonderful perspective on the left side of the image. A very powerful image.



 RHPeat, I see it differently, though you do really seem to have expertise that I don't. I like Carole's original because if you crop off some of the bottom left you loose that sharp triangular mass of foliage which draws "my" eye to the pivotal structure. As well, it blunts the other two triangular forms, the water and the grass to the right also drawing the eye to "Palácio de Mateus".

I really would not touch this spacial relation.















Here, it seems the sharp complexity is lost.

 I just draw cartoons! JMHO


----------



## RHPeat (Sep 4, 2016)

Carole

Yes that's an improvement. But you might mess with the contrast or light-&-dark in photoshop some. So you don't lose the spires on the building. Catching that tad of sky in the bottom right at its apex is great. And you also seem to heighten the effect of the reflected line of the ponds surface going back toward the building as well. It kind of greenish yellow shape on the surface. There is a lot of magic in this photo.


----------



## PiP (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi, Silver. Thank you for your kind words. No, I don't do this for a living, wish I did, but I have had several of my photos published in magazines.

Ron, I am working on my iPad at the moment but when I can next sit at my PC I will try out your suggestions.

When are you going to share some more of your pics with us?


----------



## SilverMoon (Sep 4, 2016)

If they're available I would love to see them!

 As I've said I have a keen interest in Experimental Photography. Would it be appropriate to post "Reflection Photographs" I happen to think are suburb, making it clear that they are not mine?

RHPeat (Ron) I went into your site and gathered what I could of your method of "Perceptualism" Respectfully, intrigued. I, as well, would love to see your work.

Laurie


----------



## PiP (Sep 4, 2016)

They were published in magazines. I will see if I can find the originals.

you are welcome to share any visual arts which are not your own work on 

http://www.writingforums.com/forums/96-Creative-Arts-and-Crafts-General-Discussions


----------



## SilverMoon (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks! :tears_of_joy:


----------



## Gumby (Sep 5, 2016)

Just stunning, Carole.


----------



## Phil Istine (Sep 7, 2016)

A layman's perspective:
Carole, your pictures are beautiful.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 7, 2016)

That first picture has a nice framing effect and I like that the focal point is not centered which gives it a sense of movement for the viewer. The darkness and framing gives it a moodiness like something is about to happen.


----------



## per se (Sep 7, 2016)

I agree with SilverMoon; I like the uncropped version of the second image much better, as the trees on the left frame the building and balance the ones on the right.


----------

